# Paph Arnie Linsman



## shariea (Apr 30, 2021)

This is another seedling I bought from Little Frog at the Michiana Orchid Society show October 10/26/19. It is coming along nicely!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2021)

What's the cross?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 1, 2021)

Fumi's Delight x delenatii
I have one and it is crazy slow. 
There might be some near blooming size plants available from Orchid Inn in the next couple of years since they were selling flasks not too long ago.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 3, 2021)

I will be interested in seeing the bloom. I have 2 that are much smaller


----------



## littlefrog (May 3, 2021)

They were pretty good growers, my flask established well. Might have some blooming sized seedlings - I'm hoping it is delenatii easy and not the other parent...  I think the one I got from Sam was made with the vinicolor delenatii.

Edit: I just noticed that Shariea's plant came from me... I guess at least one is blooming size!


----------



## orchid527 (May 4, 2021)

Too funny, after reading this thread, I took a look around and I have two of these that appear to have sheaths forming. They are from Little Frog, but for the life of me I don't recall buying them. The cross is OIP0217, Fumi's Delight "Rainbow" x delenatii "Purple Delight". I also have a flask of these from Sam, but with different parents, OIS0232, delenatii var. vini "Crystal Purple" x Fumi's Delight "Zack". The seedlings from the flask are running about 2 years behind the ones from Little Frog. The odd thing is that the ones from the flask seem to generate a lot of stolons that like to grow vertically. I think keeping them in the pot will be a challenge. It may be basket time for these guys. Mike


----------



## shariea (May 5, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> The cross is OIP0217, Fumi's Delight "Rainbow" x delenatii "Purple Delight"


This is the cross I have as well. I got several other seedlings from Little Frog at the same time, as did a friend of mine. Her Arnie is still quite small, but her P. helenae x sib is like a weed, and she had divided it already. My helenae x sib is still just 4 small leaves. Genetics!


----------



## shariea (May 27, 2021)

It finally fully open today. I like it!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2021)

That's a nice flower.
I think delenatii washes out the yellow in a lot of its hybrids.


----------



## orchid527 (May 27, 2021)

Could you give us some measurements in a few days when the flower has fully expanded? Thanks. Mike


----------



## shariea (May 28, 2021)

I'll try. I have never measured a flower.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 28, 2021)

What a cute little white cream flower. 

In this case, the wiping out of color by delenatii has a 'cool' advantage.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 28, 2021)

Very lovely! Nice dark foliage!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2021)

Nice solid round flower. Any fragrance?


----------



## shariea (May 29, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Any fragrance?


Not so far


----------



## Cordulus (May 29, 2021)

That is a gorgeous and well-grown plant! This cross reminds me of Paph. Helen Congleton. I'm definitely going to keep my eyes open for one to add to my collection.


----------



## shariea (Jun 7, 2021)

This is as good as the measuring gets. Sorry! More pictures though! It started opening on over 2 weeks ago (5/21), and these pictures were taken minutes ago.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 11, 2021)

Lovely flower....don't know what I like more the 'delenatii like' staminode or the 'micranthum like' balloon pouch ?


----------



## shariea (Jun 12, 2021)

All in all, it was $10 well spent.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 17, 2021)

I can only echo Leslie and Rudolf (Guru) as (almost) always!


----------

